# Tyumen city - Russia



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Tyumen-Russia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyumen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks nice town, nice architecture style


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

По второму кругу пошёл.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797188


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Another very good thread for Tyumen!  :cheers:


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://s123assa.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml





































http://es-first.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

www.fotoregion.ru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very good collection of photos here. I especially like those night shots. Looks like an interesting city.. :cheers:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

秋明！really a beautiful ang lovely city！I love Tyumen~~~~~


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Interesting city. Nice pictures.


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

с http://fotki.yandex.ru



























































































сhttp://forum.for-ua.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://v-veicel.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml#y5__id31




































http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2716/4163210920_38fd6eac44_o.jpg































































































































www.otki.yandex.ru


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://pics.livejournal.com
www.fotki.yandex.ru
www.ljplus.ru


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Another great Russian city.:cheers:


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

airport Roshino


















The central fountain









New building in the street 50 years of October


















http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Photos gelio

























































































































































All its photos on http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.panoramio.com/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://forum.for-ua.com


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://rishatovich.ru


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Photographed 5/9/2010, From a building of a long-distance telephone exchange.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, interesting photos from Tyumen city, nhoi


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

^^thanks
Kind from the plane









Photo grifon82 (http://vetapteca.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml#y5__id30)


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.nashgorod.ru/foto/foto142467.html


















































































Фотографии grifon82 (http://www.nashgorod.ru/foto/album12996.html)


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

from street Refrigerating. 15


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Photos of various authors
















































































































































http://www.nashgorod.ru/


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

nhoi said:


>


just wonderful!


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Интересный город,жаль далеко ехать.Видно как у вас происходит битва между старой советской архитектурой и новыми зданиями.Подсветка мостов и фонтанов просто шикарна.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like those white-red buildings over there:


>


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow! It's so big and modern! It was unknown to me ...


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)

«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Photos of summer of 2010 from the helicopter
Administration of the Tyumen region









Reconstruction of stadium of football club Tyumen









The area of the West Siberian technopark









Color parkway









The bridge of the enamoured


















City center









Iron road station









New school in new area









Street Kharkov









Street of 50 years of October









Southern part of a city









http://www.phototyumen.ru/uploads/archive/original/00000004376.jpg









New outcome through a trance the Siberian highway









New residential area













































http://www.phototyumen.ru/archive/205


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

isn't Tyumen the richest city in Russia?


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> isn't Tyumen the richest city in Russia?


One of the richest cities.


----------



## the_sky_limit (Jan 1, 2011)

Those New houses and buildings are so colorful and beautiful
and it suits the colors during winter time especially that this big city is in Siberia ?

I read Tyumen has a higher GDP Per Capita than Moscow


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice city!


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Chadoh25 said:


> Nice city!


Too it is pleasant, all life in it has lived.


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4404/yuriysweetann.82/0_4af48_3269c177_XXL









http://a-svalov.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml#y5__id25









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/тюмень/users/ilyich-sin/view/281193?page=10&how=created&type=image


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking town! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

c flicker.com


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

Lovely city!


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://a-svalov.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml#y5__id32


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

www.fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.gasoil-plaza.com


















http://www.fsk-stroy.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Great town, nice photos !


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Foto All72



































panoramio.com






















































http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533576


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Street melnikayte



















Republic street




































Central square









Street granite









Kind on street melnikayte









New microdistricts









http://v-veicel.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml#y5__id35


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79053748#post79053748


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## TruthSeeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Great city but i don't understand why they keep on building the same apartment blocks ?!? VARIETY is needed in Russia anyone with capital would make Billions by building nice comfortable homes that are different from the typical cliche Russian homes


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

TruthSeeker said:


> Great city but i don't understand why they keep on building the same apartment blocks ?!? VARIETY is needed in Russia anyone with capital would make Billions by building nice comfortable homes that are different from the typical cliche Russian homes


To Tyumen move from the north much, because of it build cheap habitation. And the city wishes to be милионником in the future, and in city property it is not enough earth.
I use the translator.


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

yandex.ru, nashgorod.ru


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

his picture-making technique is also very cool & beautiful objects in photos :banana:


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

City the companion of Tyumen, Yalutorovsk. The population of 42 thousand persons, растояние 70 kilometers































































fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice set of shots on #44.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=696486&page=16


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome photos but in this forum all photos must be credited or linked properly. Please read all posting photos rules stickies and PM me if you have any question. Thanks!

Thread will be locked or deleted if the rules are not followed.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by o.frolov, from panoramio.com
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7808131


----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Tyumen seems to be booming city!


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Foto fsk-stroy




































www.fsk-stroy.ru
____________________________________________________
Foto nhoi








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nhoi1984/
____________________________________________________
Foto ipiw-68




































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ipiw-68/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vetapteca/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nicos46/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

www.panoramio.com


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

grifon82


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fenixorion/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

Foto by Gelio






















































gelio.newsib.ru
gelio-nsk.livejournal.com


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ezaporogez/



























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ele040619642009/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos.....thank you.:cheers1:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Very impressive.


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ezaporogez/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/a-svalov/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vetapteca/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tyumen72region/

































































































































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ezaporogez/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/a-svalov/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nazarovaleksei/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anatoly-lev/


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

fotki.yandex.ru









panaramio.com


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

http://72box.ru/news/rinok/5356-novy...v-tyumeni.html









http://static.panoramio.com









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/y-rusetsky/


----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates from Tyumen city....kay:


----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Тюмень. Железнодорожный вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Tyumen ...kay:


----------



## All72 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## deeee (Jun 20, 2012)

Love you Russia.I"m brown skin I dont matter if I got attack by gangs.
HAPPY TO DIE


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Tmn_72 said:


>





Tmn_72 said:


>





Tmn_72 said:


>


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Tmn_72 said:


>





Tmn_72 said:


>





All72 said:


> http://vk.com/rayon_evropeiskiy



...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

nhoi said:


> http://vk.com/ilin79?z=albums182721681


...


----------

